# Good top water bite early.



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

Went out dancing with the wife and friends last night and didn't get in till 1:00.
So
I ended up getting up at 6:00 hung over and tired.
Our plan was to fish some reefs before the front blew in.

We tried a few spots up north early with no luck so we trailered south.
It turned out to be a good move.
Epi stayed at our first stop cause all the signs were there, but he ended up striking out.
At our next spot I had a huge fish blow-up on the spook jr. She ripped line out like she was on fire. 
I only got a glimps of her tail and I have a good feeling It would have been a personnal best.
I fought her through 3 good runs than she spit the hook.
That was on my 5th cast and Hop and already missed 2 good blow-ups.
Shortly after I nailed a 24"er than a 26"er. Hop had another huge one leap 2' out of the water with his skidder-walker in her mouth. She made a good run that spit.
We had about a dozen blow-ups and 4 fish on tops.
Hop caught a nice red on top also which was unusual.
We switched to assassins and boated a few more.
It was all over by 11:00.

I think the final tally was:
1-26"
2-24"
1-23"
2-22"
1-19"
1-red
Here are a few pics of some of them.

P.S.
Friday we discovered a new good idea, :idea:

If you spill coke on the console of the boat.
It helps things not fall off.
They just stick to it.
Hop left his beer up there and we throddled up and made a good run and it never moved.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Called it right on that prefront bite. Sure wish we could have landed every blow up we had today. I lost 2-3 good fish. Was fun none the less. After freezing our butt's off friday it felt good today. I thought the trick we learned was leaving Jerry at the dock so we can stick a few fish. LOL
The coke trick does work pretty good though.
Oh and all fish were released to fight another day.
--Hop


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

excellent reports yall! thanks for the pics! topwater trout is where its at!


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

well Dave and my buddy Israel and i did about the same as yall
all our fish came mostly on red and white ss jrs
and a few on corkys


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

WTG Mullet & Hop! 

there's nothing better than that top water blow up, exept setting the hooks!


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

good job. thanks for the pics


----------



## standingroomonly (Apr 13, 2007)

good tops, good post! Jerry would be the first to tell ya that he can be bad luck . llol!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*fish*

big hop and mullet..nice man!! I need to get some salt water on my quick. it's been awhile!!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*This report Tops it !*

This report is Tops in my book.... There are some heathy ones there. Great job and thanks for sharing . I will keep this on the top of my mind and list..LOL

And to think I stayed home...... Well, Glad I did ...The yard sure does look like its the tops on the street .. And I ge to read a fine report as this.

WTG Guys !


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*yard work*

"And to think I stayed home...... Well, Glad I did ...The yard sure does look like its the tops on the street ..."

Me too. Cpt Dave, I wish I had stayed home to do yard work. But I just had to get out. 
LOL


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thinking bout...Yardwork is a understatement.. It was Manicured...

FishOn......


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice looking trout, should go dancing more often


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice job again. 

#1 son and I got a late start because Mrs. GGF decided to make pancakes this morning. That and I forgot to set the alarm.

Hit the water about 10:30 and headed into a back lake to pick up a few reds. 

I was battling the wind with the trolling motor, but #1 son managed 20" and 17" flounders in 30 minutes of fishing before the wind became too much.

When your trolling motor is at 100% and you're still losing ground, it's time to head to port.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome report mullet! We would have been to our favorite reef at daylight but we had a late night as well. Looks like we missed out! Very good looking trout by the way.


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the report.

At home


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Love the hat Mullet. Thanks for sharing your report. Good stuff.

Chris


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

I told Jay that our 50 mile tour of the bay on Friday "set him up" for when I couldn't go! Looks like I was right!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WTG Mullet.......nice'uns


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*Once Again...*

Once again, you show us all how it's done. Congrats, Jay!


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

very nice report once again...wish you coulda got the bigun! Love the pics!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Those looked like some sexy ladies you had there! Glad to see/hear that they were hungry!

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
Cm3


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

def. worth the hangover


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

nice solid trout man..keep up the good work


----------



## mikey01 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have noticed the Topwater Bite to be on fire like it was late summer first thing in the mornings,then it just stops as the sun starts to rise. and now that its cold again that just means we are going to have to wait longer before that 70º deg. water temp. life is just not fair!


----------

